# A little plot twist..



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Things just might get worse than expected....

Muslim groups seek to co-opt Ferguson protests, says watchdog group | Fox News


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That's why FBI is on it. If homeland is there, muslims are haha so there was already great risk that these people will serve oby's goals even if he has to bus in actors.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Wheels,

Sorry it took me so long to respond, I had to step away and load another ten 30 round mags of 5.56 62 gr. But I'm back now.

This could get interesting...


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Wheels,
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to respond, I had to step away and load another ten 30 round mags of 5.56 62 gr. But I'm back now.
> 
> This could get interesting...


Slippy, my old gut has kept me alive through some pretty hairy situations. I hate to say it but, I've got a feeling if this breaks bad in Ferguson, then it will spread like wild fire around the country. 
I truly hope I'm wrong. But if I'm not, I'll do what ever is necessary to protect me and mine!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> Slippy, my old gut has kept me alive through some pretty hairy situations. I hate to say it but, I've got a feeling if this breaks bad in Ferguson, then it will spread like wild fire around the country.
> I truly hope I'm wrong. But if I'm not, I'll do what ever is necessary to protect me and mine!


I couldn't agree more Wheels. Prepare for the worst and pray for the best.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Wheels,
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to respond, I had to step away and load another ten 30 round mags of 5.56 62 gr. But I'm back now.
> 
> This could get interesting...


Soft Point or SS109 ?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Soft Point or SS109 ?


I have mine loaded alternating LAP with FMJ.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ntxwheels said:


> I have mine loaded alternating LAP with FMJ.


Ah,the ole Dutch Load


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

XM855/SS109

The good stuff!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Wheels,
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to respond, I had to step away and load another ten 30 round mags of 5.56 62 gr. But I'm back now.
> 
> This could get interesting...


I keep thinking Taco Bell...change him back buddy...I liked the old avitar. I only knows what I knows....


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

One too many, osfg. That's not a chihuahua.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mish said:


>


You've just entirely given up on being relevant, haven't ya? Duly noted.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was just thinking about this in the morning! Was thinking that the left is banning guns and the muslies are gonna come up with ak's


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> I truly hope I'm wrong. But if I'm not, I'll do what ever is necessary to protect me and mine!


I hope you are wrong too, but I sure ain't going to bet the farm that you are. My gut agrees with your gut. We are "paying attention" to this, this could go bad very quickly in a very serious way.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Loaded a few more mags for the M1A, AR and AK. Seemed like a good small after breakfast project!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Slippy, my old gut has kept me alive through some pretty hairy situations. I hate to say it but, I've got a feeling if this breaks bad in Ferguson, then it will spread like wild fire around the country.
> I truly hope I'm wrong. But if I'm not, I'll do what ever is necessary to protect me and mine!


I hope you're wrong too. I'm not ready enough yet...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Love your projects


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> You've just entirely given up on being relevant, haven't ya? Duly noted.


Given up?!! Hell no!! My post is completely relevant! You guys are getting all crazy about this, like the whole country is going to riot. I find that a little silly. 
So, yeah, my post is perfect.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

We just can't prove it won't happen. So... better PREPare for the worst


----------

